# very confused does anyone know why ?



## lorrainem (Sep 19, 2010)

i have bin watching the dog squard and heard that they call german shepherds landsharks,why is that and some one call my dog a land shark she is a gsd why confused


----------



## thething84 (Apr 26, 2010)

at a complete guess it would be due to the shape or a true breed german sherpheard. IIRC then actually arch down at the back quite considerably. Just a guess mine. so i not sure.


----------



## lorrainem (Sep 19, 2010)

*hi*

someone told me its tht a gsd has the smae moving tail like a shark it goes side to side


----------



## Katkatkat (Mar 18, 2010)

From what I know of it, it refers to them (mainly) in their young puppy stages when they will chew and bite everything they come in to contact, like a shark on land.


----------



## SpiritSerpents (Mar 20, 2011)

A land-shark is any dog that is exceptionally prone to biting. In the states, you most often hear the term applied to dogs like chihuahuas and daschunds as many people think that their aggression is 'cute' because they're small.


----------



## reptFAN (May 25, 2011)

I'm pretty sure its to with their scenting ability. the only thing a sharkhas in common with a gsd is its amazing sense of smell.


----------



## hideandseek (Jan 10, 2011)

they are called fury land shark's because it is a nick name given to them by the police...................... it just relate's to their aggresion and stamina when working !!


----------

